# My newest Stirling



## RPTopf (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

New member, first post, hope you enjoy.
Been building these for 10+ years and still find it difficult but very fun.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32GPH3JXn98[/ame]

Rick


----------



## black85vette (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice. I like the scale and the mechanical action. Was this from plans? Which ones? If you have more pictures we would like to see them. th_wwp

Welcome to the forum! wEc1


----------



## cfellows (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Rick, welcome to HMEM. Nice looking engine. Runs good, too. Those Stirlings require pretty precise measurement and machining. Not the easiest things to get running.

Chuck


----------



## RPTopf (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments.
I am not a pro machinist but have figured out ways to get good results with manual tools....just take the time.

I design my own Stirling engines but I do make 3D CAD models and some shop drawings to guide me.

I am now working on a solar concentrator that will hopefully run this engine on sunlight.

Below are CAD images of the engine.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 8, 2010)

Rick,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice work!

I really like the movement of the linkages.

Do you sell your plans?

If not, there is an upload section for your computer models.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM Rick.

Very interesting build! 

Rick


----------

